# NAMM 2010 rumours!



## possumkiller (Nov 21, 2009)

I just noticed nobody had started one of these in here so Ill just be the first to say that dean will probably release a couple 8 string Dime models lol.


----------



## SHRC7 (Nov 21, 2009)

I also heard something about a production fanned fret model from them I think, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 21, 2009)

thats what i heard too. an 8 string fanned fret razorback with some crazy metal on fire paintjob and slanted dimebag humbuckers. oh yeah and dont forget those trademark nonslip knobs!


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Nov 21, 2009)

This just confirmed!!!!! I won't be at NAMM 2010. 

I'd probably be across the street at Disney Land if I made it to California anyways.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Nov 21, 2009)

rusty cooly said he was releasing a fanned fret 8string model


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 21, 2009)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> rusty cooly said he was releasing a fanned fret 8string model



I heard this too.


----------



## Ironberry (Nov 21, 2009)

Someone's gonna die.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 21, 2009)

So far, in the other threads the following has been brought up:

Dean Rusty Cooley 8, most likely fanned.
Ibanez RGA8

A few have been speculating about a Jackson 8, but I think thats bogus, as they hardly have a 7-string line-up. Others have been speculating about a new LTD 8.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Nov 21, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So far, in the other threads the following has been brought up:
> 
> 
> Ibanez RGA8




we can only dream


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 21, 2009)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> we can only dream



Personally, I don't like RGAs. One of the reasons I like RGs so much is the flat top.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 21, 2009)

Im thinking an LTD version of that Edwards F8 will probably show up sometime.


----------



## hypermagic (Nov 21, 2009)

Dime 8= Do not want. Seriously, Dean should feel terrible for running the poor man's image through the shit machine in the name of dollar signs.

A flat quilt or flame top superstrat 8 (not RG) would be nice from anybody though, it's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Nov 22, 2009)

The Deluxe Memory Boy has got my penis standing at attention. Also, Zvex may or may not be releasing a delay.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 22, 2009)

A Dime 8 would seriously be the dumbest thing Dean has ever done. Yes, dumber than introducing amps and pickups he never played or even had a hand in designing. I can't see how making a signature 8 for a guy who trashed 7s is even remotely feasible. Do these people not think before they design their products?


----------



## drmosh (Nov 22, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> A Dime 8 would seriously be the dumbest thing Dean has ever done. Yes, dumber than introducing amps and pickups he never played or even had a hand in designing. I can't see how making a signature 8 for a guy who trashed 7s is even remotely feasible. Do these people not think before they design their products?



Of course they think, they think about money they can make. And Dime's family says OK to it all because they make money out of it too


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 22, 2009)

drmosh said:


> Of course they think, they think about money they can make. And Dime's family says OK to it all because they make money out of it too



I wish I could disagree, but I simply can't. You're so right.


----------



## pirateparty (Nov 22, 2009)

8 string Dimes are gonna give us such a bad name


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 22, 2009)

They won't make a Dime 8. They can't...can they?


----------



## omgmjgg (Nov 22, 2009)

just hearing of an 8 string dime makes me want to jab forks into my face


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 22, 2009)

drmosh said:


> Of course they think, they think about money they can make. And Dime's family says OK to it all because they make money out of it too



Dime's Family? You mean Rita right


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 22, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> 8 string Dimes are gonna give us such a bad name


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Nov 23, 2009)

that dime will look sweet with rebel flags and shit all over it!!! maybe some monster trucks too and a keg of pbr to go with it! seriously i agree w/ the dude about the rga's though...i never have been much of a fan, but to someone that likes them it's probably f'n sweet. there's a lot of guitars i'd like to see (available to normal people pricewise) erg versions of that will never happen...


----------



## tuttermuts (Nov 23, 2009)

Warning: this is a rant post

oh common you'd all wish you could play walk with jazzchords and added tensions and ofcourse you'd need an 8 string for that, up next is a space helmet with a pointy beard cavity, because "what if" dime played in outer space? comes with a pick holder on the jaw, and two beer can holders on the sides! and ofcourse a gazillionload of finishes from slimeburst to rebel flag.

I thought they'd get the point after a year or two and just stick to the really good ones. It's not even about musical instruments anymore is it? I mean how many dime tribute bands can there be? If it would be on par with the way they make guitars it would be a healthy contest for the elvis impersonation world. 
Meh sorry, it's just that I used to be a big dime fan kinda grew out of it. But stuff like this just makes me feel ashamed in their place that people are still digging gold out of his grave.
Just for shitsngiggles I went over to the dean site (which looks like a newspaper btw)
32!!! Dime guitars, ARE YOU KIDDING ME? From which 6 of them have a "new" logo going on. 
I don't even think ol dimey there, took half that many on tour. And the "would be" guitars, don't even have that much to do with dime. They'd do a whole lot by just calling em "razorback in flipflopbananawhatever" finish.

rant off


----------



## Loomer (Nov 23, 2009)

I think the part about a Dime 8 was very much a joke. Let's not get too hot under the collar here.


----------



## tuttermuts (Nov 23, 2009)

oh I see :/
(note to self, don't post when just out of bed)


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 23, 2009)

> space helmet with a pointy beard



ah,  me want.
hahah


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 25, 2009)

im a dime fan and an erg fan and dime and erg just dont go together and its a shame that dean keeps cashing in on him


----------



## flo (Nov 25, 2009)

Can't they make a fanned fret Britney Spears signature 8? 
I would buy it.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 25, 2009)

flo said:


> Can't they make a fanned fret Britney Spears signature 8?
> I would buy it.



I am second on a trurn


----------



## Setnakt (Nov 25, 2009)

It would make as much sense as a Dime 8.

...and it would be _way_ cooler.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 26, 2009)

i think a hannah montana one would be even better


----------



## Xaios (Nov 26, 2009)

Fender will release a Squire "Hello Kitty" 8 string.

4 realz yo.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 26, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> i think a hannah montana one would be even better



Jonas Brothers 8 and 16 String double neck. iT BRINGZ TEH BROOTAlZ


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 26, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Jonas Brothers 8 and 16 String double neck. iT BRINGZ TEH BROOTAlZ



^ this....this would be BR0000000TALZZ, id buy it


----------



## yevetz (Nov 30, 2009)

RGA 7 and RGA8


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Nov 30, 2009)

yevetz said:


> RGA 7 and RGA8



couldnt of said it better myself. Ibanez would make so much money if they released them but not it black(only if it had a maple board)


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll be honest... I would never buy a Dean Dime 6'r and I'd be equally unlikely to buy a Dime 7 but the Dime as an 8 would actually look pretty bad ass, IMO. 

Let the sacrilege begin!


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 30, 2009)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> couldnt of said it better myself. Ibanez would make so much money if they released them but not it black(only if it had a maple board)



Well then they are about to make a lot of money. There was a proto-type RGA-8 and RGA-7 at Loud Park, Japan's NAMM.

There are some pictures posted in this thread, post #29 =>http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/102692-so-does-anyone-here-read-japanese.html


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 30, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Fender will release a Squire "Hello Kitty" 8 string.
> 
> 4 realz yo.



Someone was gonna make one of these, he needs to come through. 
Bring it up to Fender and say.. "Make these now!"


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Nov 30, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Well then they are about to make a lot of money. There was a proto-type RGA-8 and RGA-7 at Loud Park, Japan's NAMM.
> 
> There are some pictures posted in this thread, post #29 =>http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/102692-so-does-anyone-here-read-japanese.html




HOLY COCK that ridiclous!!!!!


----------



## redlol (Dec 2, 2009)

imo a fanned fret 7 string ibanez production model in lefty and righty would be godlike... reverse headstock plz and some EMG707tw's at LEAST. normal black/white finish with custom ordered 'other' options... 27 inch scale...

WANT


----------



## Lozek (Dec 3, 2009)

I hear rumours that Gibson may be changing ownership, expected to be announced at Namm.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 5, 2009)

i think that dean should stop exhuming dime's corpse and running over it with their car, reversing over him, running over him again...



redlol said:


> imo a fanned fret 7 string ibanez production model in lefty and righty would be godlike... reverse headstock plz and some EMG707tw's at LEAST. normal black/white finish with custom ordered 'other' options... 27 inch scale...
> 
> WANT



yea dude, that's totally gonna happen


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 6, 2009)

redlol said:


> imo a fanned fret 7 string ibanez production model in lefty and righty would be godlike... reverse headstock plz and some EMG707tw's at LEAST. normal black/white finish with custom ordered 'other' options... 27 inch scale...
> 
> WANT



Don't get your hopes up dude. It's very likely we'll JUST NOW be getting an RGA7 out of Ibanez, fanned fret production models from them are still a long way off.


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd like to see Schecter make another run of the C8 Hellraiser with SD Blackouts instead of the 808s. Other than that, I don't know what else. Maybe they could pump the scale length up to 28" that would be sweet.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 6, 2009)

Lozek said:


> I hear rumours that Gibson may be changing ownership, expected to be announced at Namm.



I heard that too actually, Peavey I think was mentioned.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 6, 2009)

While not in and of itself an ERG, I've heard that Starr Labs is going to release a new version of an existing model of their Z-series guitar synthesizers. The only reason I'm posting this here is because you can transpose "strings" and "frets" on the fly up and down two octaves if my memory servers.

Would also enjoy going to NAMM to see what is new from Vigier and Steinberger (both the Gibson own-ed version and Ned's spin-off). 

I wonder at the number of non-standard 6-string guitars and 5-string bass guitars that will make the show. How many fretless 6-string or more string guitars will be shown? Would love to know if the percentage has increased or decreased from the previous shows.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 6, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> i think that dean should stop exhuming dime's corpse and running over it with their car, reversing over him, running over him again...



Didn't you see Zombieland dude? When it comes to zombies, you must double-tap.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 6, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Didn't you see Zombieland dude? When it comes to zombies, you must double-tap.



BAHAHAHAHA

on another note, still hoping for another ibby 8, although i have given up all hope of ever getting to see an ibby 8 with passives


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 6, 2009)

To be honest I always look forward to the weird obscure brands that put out fresh ideas. They may not sell loads, but they are always fresreshing to see.

Are any luthiers from here planning to go out there?


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 7, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> To be honest I always look forward to the weird obscure brands that put out fresh ideas. They may not sell loads, but they are always fresreshing to see.
> 
> Are any luthiers from here planning to go out there?



I'm pretty sure Strictly 7 is gonna be there


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 7, 2009)

Mr. S said:


> I heard that too actually, Peavey I think was mentioned.



Hartley Peavey has tried to buy Gibson a few times before, and honestly, I'd love to see it. Hartley Peavey is incredibly keen and has a strong passion for quality, which Gibson really lacks.


----------



## Strictly 7 (Dec 7, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> I'm pretty sure Strictly 7 is gonna be there


 



Yup! We are in booth #2999. I will have (2) 8-string Boas (Anacondas) with me. One with 2-808's and (1) with just a single 808. BUT...I do offer them with Duncan Blackout 8's, just have run out of time to get a BO model ready for the show. My hope was to have a BO model done with Kahler flat mount trem, but only so many hours in a day

When I get back from NAMM will be working on the RG'ish style body (Cobra model) in an 8 (have the 7's done) and the Venom-8...I know some people don't dig the shape, but it will be a sick 8-string for sure  

Also going to have a 30" scale option for the 8-string line, haven't decided if I was going to do 27 frets or 29...what do you guys think? Preferences?

Thanks for the nod, Necro

Peace,
Jim
Strictly 7 Guitars


----------



## Gameboypdc (Dec 8, 2009)

My prediction is... all new guitars for 2010! *WOOT* 

Nah really, I predict a new 8 string Schecter and I am praying for a F# factory setup Ibanez 4 or 5 string bass.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Dec 8, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So far, in the other threads the following has been brought up:
> 
> Dean Rusty Cooley 8, most likely fanned.
> Ibanez RGA8
> ...



In this video rusty speaks very briefly about the RC8 at the very end of the video and say "look for it coming soon"


----------

